# Mausoleum



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

Just finished up the largest prop I have ever built and thought id share..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you are a practical man, not wasting materials finishing the things people aren't going to see anyway, like the walls inside the door

I like the skull base you used on the crypt. I'd love to see a night video if you get one with the flame pots going and the crypt lid banging.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Nice job on the foam finish. I'd also love to see it lit up and in action.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking good ....


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

Defiantly plan on doing a night time shot of it and will post it in this thread when I do,,, wont be till after I get it set up in the haunt thought ,, so probly 3 or 4 weeks.. sooner hopefully...


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Really looks great! Would love to see it in action.


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Any ghoul would be proud to call it home


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Great Job!!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks great. I look forwarding to seeing the night video


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great and like everybody else I look forward to a night shot also.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great job! I love the size of your yard too... so much room to haunt


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

lol thanks -) that's the back yard,,, have been wanting to move the haunt into the back yard but my landlord and my wife. wont let me lol .... the front yard and drive way is enough they say lol


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats on being smart enough to not finish what won't be seen. I constantly war with my OCD side which insists that I finish EVERYTHING.....
Looks really good and glad your first "big" prop turned out so well!


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

made 32 carved foam board panels for the walls of my haunt this year as well and 42 more of them last year,,,, but don't consider them props,,, though my wife is fond of reminding me that they could be considered props as well.... to me there walls not a prop


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

nice job on the mausoleum, I am also looking forward to seeing it at night!


----------

